# Best Place to live in Adelaide



## kowshikp5 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi,

We are a family of three , will be moving to Adelaide shortly, Could you please let me know what kind of things should I consider while renting a house and what are some of the suburbs/places I should consider while looking for rental properties.

Kowshik


----------



## Henry20 (May 10, 2020)

Besides safety, you should consider about distance to your workplace, distance to your child's school and distance to local market. I don't think you need a big house, so a 3 bedroom apartment near city centre might be a good choice.


----------



## henryliam133 (Jun 5, 2020)

my personal opinion is north brighton.


----------

